# Débutant recherche aide (Performa 6400/200)



## timscampi (20 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous 

Voila mon "problème":
Je collectionne les vieilles machines en tout genre (Consoles de jeux principalement, mais aussi Commodore, Atari, IBM, ...) et je suis tombé sur un Apple Performa 6400/200 avec clavier, souris et écran 14" pour 40&#8364;.
Seulement, c'est le premier Mac que je touche de ma vie (Hors produits d'expo dans les Apple Store) et je suis un peu perdu. (J'ai mis 10 minutes pour trouver que le port souris était en dessous du clavier... >_> *ahem*)

Tout d'abord, je souhaiterais savoir quel est la meilleure version de Mac OS pour ce modèle, sachant que je voudrais faire tourner principalement des vieux jeux dessus.
Où puis-je trouver une version originale de cet OS ? (Ebay ne semble pas très prolifique pour ce qui est de Mac OS 8, à part quelque enchères pour des versions en Allemand...) J'ai entendu dire que certaines boutiques en ligne vendaient du "Old Stock".
Y aurait-il un tutorial donnant la liste des logiciels indispensables et quelques infos sur la personnalisation de la bécane/de l'OS, etc ? (J'arrive pas à ouvrir les .SIT et il me dit que les .BIN et .HQX que j'ai transféré dessus sont endommagés...)

A part ça, j'adore Mac OS 8, pour le peu de temps que j'ai pu passer avec (J'ai eu la machine hier.) et le Performa est dans un état impeccable.

Ah, oui, quelque conseils pour upgrader la machine ? Apparemment, y a déjà de la RAM en plus mais où puis-je voir ça ? Je pense ajouter une carte 3D pour les jeux du style Quake. Que me conseillez-vous ? Je partirais bien sur une Voodoo 2, mais d&#8217;après ce que j'ai vu, la version Macintosh est plutôt difficile à trouver... (Et j'aimerais bien utiliser mon écran Apple plutôt qu'un LCD de PC...)

Merci à tous 

Edit:Si quelqu'un aurait une copie PDF du manuel de la machine, je vous en serais reconnaissant également


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2011)

Alors pour cette machine, selon la quantité de Ram dont elle dispose, tu peux aller du 7.5.3 au 9.1.

Tu peux te procurer le 7.5.3 gratuitement sur le site d'Apple, ainsi que sa mise à jour 7.5.5, pour toute version plus récente du système, faudra acheter.

Pour la carte 3D, oublie, je ne pense pas que cette machine puisse en supporter une, et de toute façon, ça devient effectivement très difficile à trouver, mais Quake 1 doit tourner dessus en mode "logiciel". Par contre, faudra pas espérer aller plus loin, même le 2 ça doit être très limite, je pense.

Si ta machine démarre, tu vas dans le menu "pomme" (à gauche de la barre de menu, la pomme multicolore), et tu fais "à propos de ce Mac", ça te dira quel système il a et quelle quantité de Ram (attention, pas confondre la mémoire physique et la "virtuelle).

Pour les logiciels, déjà, du côté du "Grenier du Mac", tu devrais trouver pas mal de choses !

Pour ce qui est de l'upgrader, à moins de trouver une carte G3 Sonnet (celle qui se branche à la place de la barrette de cache de niveau 2, la seule que ce modèle de Mac supporte, très rare aussi de nos jours), ou, à partir de Mac OS 8.6, une carte USB (USB1, seul OS X sait gérer l'USB2), je ne vois pas grand chose.


----------



## timscampi (20 Mars 2011)

Merci de la réponse rapide 

Pour la RAM, j'ai regardé directement à l'intérieur de la machine et il y a une barrette de 64Mo.
Daprès les specs sur le site d'Apple, je peux encore remettre 64mo si le besoin s'en fait sentir.

Pour la carte 3D, j'ai basé mon choix sur cette vidéo -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUlCkH5v938&feature=channel_video_title
Un Performa 6400/180 avec une Voodoo 2 de PC et les extensions 3DFX fait tourner Quake assez bien, daprès ce que je vois.

La machine est pour le moment en 8.6, mais je voudrais installer une version de l'OS en Anglais, voila pourquoi je cherche où me procurer le disque original 

Sinon, merci pour le lien vers le Grenier du Mac


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2011)

Donc, tu as 72 Mo (il y a 8 Mo soudés sur la carte mère). Tu peux monter à 136 Mo maximum, mais attention, contrairement à la série suivante (5500/6500), les 5400/6400 ne supportent pas l'EDO, seulement de la FPM "no parity", en barrettes 168 broches, donc très rare et très difficile à trouver (même sur PC, seule les machines à base de Pentium Pro en ont utilisé, et déjà, à l'époque, j'avais eu beaucoup de mal à m'en procurer pour mes 5500).

Pour Quake, il tournait sans problème sur mon 5300/100, environ deux fois plus lent que le 5400/200, et dépourvu, comme lui, de puce vidéo, donc, tu ne devrais pas avoir de souci tel quel.

Enfin, contrairement à Mac OS X, Mac OS 9 et plus anciens n'étaient pas "multilingues", donc si tu veux un système en anglais, faut te trouver un CD en anglais !


----------



## Invité (21 Mars 2011)

Pour la Ram :

http://www.memoryx.net/apl168b64.html

Encore mieux question tarif 

http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Other World Computing/5MD064MB/


----------



## cdbvs (2 Avril 2011)

Salut c'est Cdbvs.


J'arrive un peux à la bourre. Désolé 


Si tu veux absolument booter ton 6400 tu as plusieurs solutions:

0./ Il te faut un système d'exploitation Mac Os9.0 au minimum pour te permettre d'évoluer le hardware avec facilité. Tu en trouve parfois en vente sur internet. Il te faudra un Os 9.0 ou 9.1. De quelque pays que se soit, il faut que le 9 sur la jaquette soit orange ce qui veux dire que le cdrom est compatible avec tous les ordinateurs de la gamme capable de supporter ce système. Si le cdrom est gris, il n'est compatible qu'avec un seul modèle.

De plus ton ordinateur PPC 6400 est compatible Old World, ce qui signifie que tu peux y implanter Mac Os 9.2.1 voir 9.2.2 grâce à Os9Helper: http://www.os9forever.com/os9helperFR.html

Ton Mac ne prend pas en charge XpostFacto, tu ne pourras pas booter Mac OsX 10.x.
http://eshop.macsales.com/OSXCenter/XPostFacto/Framework.cfm?page=XPostFacto.html

1./ La plus radical est d'intégrer un coprocesseur pour rendre ton Macintosh plus rapide. Pour cela comme le dis Pascal 77, tu n'a pas beaucoup de choix car tu n'en a qu'un seul et c'est très cher: http://www.sonnettech.fr/product/crescendo_l2.html
Référence: [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]BG3-500-1M&#8224; et te permet de monter à 500Mhz avec 1mo de cache
Prix en 2009: 299&#8364;
Le problème c'est que ton bus est limité à 40Mhz, ce qui limitera aussi ton copro. La vitesse ne sera alors pas de 500Mhz, mais plutôt de 400 à 466Mhz.

2./ Tu peux augmenter la vitesse grâce à la performance des disques dur.
Il existe une carte Sata compatible avec presque tous les Mac de la série PPC, mais il sera quand même très important de te renseigner au [/FONT]01.41.06.00.84 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]si ton 6400 est compatible. La société qui les produits est très sérieuse et il est très facile de parler avec eux car ils sont implantés dans le 92. Ce n'est pas une boutique avec pinion sur rue, il faut les contacter pour un RDV.
Il n'existe pas beaucoup de carte Sata compatible, il n'y en n'a qu'une: http://www.sonnettech.fr/product/tempo_serial_ata.html.
Vitesse max de lecture/écriture: 150mo/sec.
Prix: Environ 75&#8364;.
J'en ai une, elle fonctionne très bien.

3./ Par la suite tu peux intégrer un disque dur d'une capacité X en Sata, il sera reconnu et ne perturbera pas ton système d'exploitation. Avec un Disque Ide, les partitions maximal sont de 32Go. Au dessus ça fonctionne mais il y a un risque de plantage. Pas avec le Sata qui permet d'avoir des partitions de 1to.
Les HD SSD sont supportés à hauteur de 150mo en lecture/ écriture car Mac Os9.x limite le hardware au Sata 1.

4./ L'USB 2.0 n'est pas pris en charge par Mac Os9.x mais en fonction de la vitesse de ton coprocesseur il est possible d'augmenter la vitesse de l'USB1.1. 
Les systèmes avant Os 8.5.1 ne prennent pas en charge l'USB.

5./ Ta ram est de la 168pin Dimm. Elle n'est pas très courante mais on en trouve.
Tu peux la refroidir pour gagner en vitesse grâce à des radiateurs à poser sur les barètes. Ca ne fait pas grand chose mais c'est mieux que rien.

6./ Tu peux intégrer encore beaucoup d'éléments, même si il n'y a que quelques très rares enseignes à travers le monde qui te le permettent encore aujourd'hui, comme par exemple OWC: http://eshop.macsales.com/MyOWC/Models.cfm?TI=3103
Attention à la Taxe des douanes Française. Pour 100$US, il faut compter 20&#8364; en plus pour le facteur qui viendra frapper à ta porte.

7./ Pour la vidéo et ton pauvre 1mo de vidéo, tu peux implanter une carte PCI mais regardes si il n'est pas possible d'implanter une carte VRAM? 
Renseignes toi chez http://www.microccase.com/ à Paris mais n'achètes rien chez eux, ils sont extrêmement cher.

Voilà pour le Hardware.

Pour les softwares, vas sur ma bannière, j'ai mis plein de sites intéressants: http://www.cdbvs-apple.fr/bannieres.htm


Voilà.
J'espère que tu arrivera à tes fins:
Cdbvs

[/FONT]


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2011)

cdbvs a dit:


> 1./ La plus radical est d'intégrer un coprocesseur



Euh nan, pas un co-processeur, une carte processeur, lorsque le G3 démarre, le 603 s'arrête !



cdbvs a dit:


> pour rendre ton Macintosh plus rapide. Pour cela comme le dis Pascal 77, tu n'a pas beaucoup de choix car tu n'en a qu'un seul et c'est très cher: http://www.sonnettech.fr/product/crescendo_l2.html
> Référence: [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]BG3-500-1M&#8224; et te permet de monter à 500Mhz avec 1mo de cache




En fait non, cette carte fonctionnera à 500 Mhz sur un 5500 ou un 6500, mais seulement à 400 Mhz sur un 5400 ou un 6400, à moins de se lancer dans des travaux de soudage-dessoudage de micro-résistances, ce qui est pour le moins scabreux !

Cela dit, moi, je ne ferais pas d'investissement sur cette machine qui restera toujours incapable de faire tourner Mac OS X. Pour moins de 20% du prix de cette seule carte Sonnet G3, il est possible de trouver un iMac G3 de 500 à 700 Mhz d'occasion, qui lui a une modeste, mais réelle carte vidéo (ATI Rage 128 ou 128 Ultra, avec 8 ou 16 Mo de VRam), un affichage de bien meilleure qualité (l'écran du 5500, en 1024x768, c'était déjà pas un cadeau, je n'ose imaginer celui du 5400), fait tourner Mac OS X, et sera toujours plus rapide avec son bête disque IDE qu'un 5400, même dopé par un SSD !


----------



## cdbvs (2 Avril 2011)

Salut c'est Cdbvs.



Oui, effectivement j'ai tendance à donner des informations en pagaille sans réfléchir assez. 

Pascal 77 à raison, ce coprocesseur n'en est pas un car c'est la carte PCI qui prend le relais au démarrage.
Par contre j'ai bien dis que la carte n'ira pas à 500Mhz à cause du bus qui est à 40Mhz!

Le SSD en fait ne fonctionne pas sur ces machines, je ne sais pas pour quelle raison, surement le système qui ne les acceptent pas. J'en ai acheté un cette après midi à Surcouf, il gèle le système au démarrage. 
Par contre les HD Sata conventionnels fonctionnent.

Et enfin, effectivement, un Mac G4 AGP Graphic à 400Mhz, un e-Mac G4 à 700Mhz coutent 50 sur les sites de ventes sur internet. C'est pas vraiment utile d'upgrader ton 6400, mais l'histoire démontre que si tu veux le faire et bien tu le peux, mais est ce vraiment utile à la fin... Comme le dit Pascal 77, c'est pas sure!


à+
Cdbvs


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2011)

cdbvs a dit:


> c'est la carte PCI qui prend le relais au démarrage.



Non non, sur cette famille, il n'y a pas de carte PCI, la carte processeur vient prendre la place de la barrette de mémoire cache L2, et le processus de démarrage est assez complexe : le Mac démarre (lentement, car à ce niveau, il n'a plus de cache L2) sur le 603, charge le système par le biais du 603, puis charge les extensions système. Lorsque l'extension Sonnet est chargée, alors seulement, le 603 passe la main au G3, d'où l'utilité, une fois l'installation du logiciel Sonnet effectuée, d'aller dans le dossier extensions, et d'ajouter un espace devant le nom de l'extension Sonnet, afin qu'elle soit la première par ordre alphabétique, car le système chargeant les extensions suivant cet ordre, elle est ainsi chargée plus tôt dans le processus de démarrage (et je te garantit que l'accélération de la fin du processus de démarrage est flagrante à ce moment, et moi, c'était un 603ev à 275 Mhz, que j'avais sur mon 5500, alors, avec un 603e à 180 ou 200 Mhz, ça doit être encore plus flagrant).



cdbvs a dit:


> Par contre j'ai bien dis que la carte n'ira pas à 500Mhz à cause du bus qui est à 40Mhz!



Oui, mais tu parlais de 400 ou 466 Mhz, or, c'est 400 ou 400, en fait.

Cela dit, mon 5500 avec sa carte Sonnet G3 à 400 Mhz (j'avais le modèle d'avant celle dont on parle là, qui était à 400 Mhz quelle que soit la fréquence du bus) offrait une performance globale à peu orès équivalente à celle d'un iMac G3 à 350 Mhz (mais j'étais moins pénalisé sur le graphisme, l'ATI Rage II du 5500 limitant quand même sensiblement l'écart avec la Rage 128 de l'iMac, par rapport à l'absence de carte vidéo du 5400), je pense que le 5400 devrait se situer quelque part entre un iMac 266 et un  à 333 Mhz.

Cela dit, je maintiens qu'aujourd'hui, c'est une aberration économiquement parlant (moi, j'avais acheté cette carte début 2002, à l'époque, ça valait encore le coup, elle restait largement moins chère qu'un iMac G3 350 ou 400 d'occasion), sans même parler de G4, on trouve des iMac G3 de 500 à 700 Mhz pour 30 à 40 &#8364; (et un G3/700 reste de toute façon largement supérieur à un G4/400 sur le plan performance).


----------



## Invité (3 Avril 2011)

Pareil, j'ai deux cartes Sonnet Crescendo L2 dans mes StarMax.
La première est morte. Je l'ai achetée en 2000 pour 2200F (+/- 330&#8364; ) elle repose en paix depuis 2006 ! 
En 2006, j'en ai acheté deux autres, respectivement 50 et 25&#8364; :rateau:


----------

